# cryptsetup und reiserfs

## Nightfire

Hallo,

ich habe meine Datenfestplatten mit cryptsetup verschlüsselt:

```

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sdb1

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sdc1

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sdd1

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sde1

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sdf1

```

Anschließend habe ich diese geöffnet und formatiert mit:

```

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 drive1

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 drive2

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 drive3

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sde1 drive4

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf1 drive5

```

Das lief auch ne weile gut, bis ich mich vertippt hatte und ein device falsch angegeben habe:

```

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 drive1

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 drive2       <--- sollte sdc1 sein

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 drive3

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sde1 drive4

echo $PASSWD | cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf1 drive5

```

Als folge freezte das gesamte System beim Mounten ein so das nichtmal mehr der Cursor ging. Nach  einem 

Neustart habe ich den Copy&Past fehler im Script gefunden und behoben. Leider freezt es nun immer noch sobald ich diese 

Platte mounte:

```

mount /dev/mapper/drive3 /mnt/storage/drive3

```

Die anderen Laufwerke funktionieren so einwandfrei.

```

mount /dev/mapper/drive1 /mnt/storage/drive1

mount /dev/mapper/drive2 /mnt/storage/drive2

mount /dev/mapper/drive4 /mnt/storage/drive4

mount /dev/mapper/drive5 /mnt/storage/drive5

```

Das dateisystem ist reiserfs und:

```

cryptsetup loksOpen /dev/sdd1 drive3

reiserfs --fix-fixable /dev/mapper/drive3

```

hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich nun noch versuchen könnte?

Mfg

nighty

----------

## Finswimmer

Da noch nichts auf der Partition ist, würde ich diese einfach neuformatieren und dann nochmal, diesmal richtig  :Wink: , den cryptsetup-Befehl ausführen.

Tobi

----------

## Nightfire

Oh doch, hab ich nur nich erwähnt, die 500 GB sind voll bis auf ein paar mb  :Sad: 

----------

## tamiko

Mal eine Frage.

aes-xts-benbi ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Es sollte imho heißen:

```
aes-xts-plain

aes-lrw-benbi
```

Das -benbi ist imho nur durch eine Umbenennung von lrw-plain entstanden, da lrw von der IEEE P1619 als Vorschlag verworfen wurde.

Das Problem an cryptsetup ist leider, dass es jeden Mist frisst.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> Mal eine Frage.
> 
> aes-xts-benbi ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.
> 
> Es sollte imho heißen:
> ...

 

++

*subscribe*

würd mich auch interessieren

----------

## tamiko

Moment. Ich muss mich etwas korrigieren.

Ich glaube, das -benbi kam dadurch zustande, da man den Vorschlag der IEEE P1619 - Gruppe nicht 1 zu 1 umgesetzt hatte, sondern eine kleinere Modifikation vorgenommen hatte.

Nur es ist wie verhext: Ich finde die Mails in der Kernel-Mailingliste nicht mehr, die ich gelesen hatte.

/edit:

Jetzt sehe ich auch, wo der falsche Namen her kommt.

Welcher Troll randaliert eigentlich immer im  DM-Crypt-Eintrag des Gentoo-Wiki?

Alle 2 Monate kann man da die Copy & Paste - Verbrechen aufräumen.

Es war das selbe, als die Leute plötzlich

```
aes-lrw-benbi:sha256
```

und andere Unsinnigkeiten eingesetzt haben, da der Eintrag via Suchen und Ersetzen verschlimmbessert wurde.

----------

